# Average price for DIY livery?



## ds2107 (13 October 2012)

I'm in Devon- just wondering what people pay for DIY?
I pay £45/week for hay, straw, stable, poor turnout and a school that's always flooded!


----------



## joeanne (13 October 2012)

I would say they saw you coming. 
I would find a new yard!
Unless you have a monster sized horse that eats LOADS of hay....in which case I would say stay put!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (13 October 2012)

£30 p/w to include stable, AYTO in large fields, use of very good school and separate lunge arena plus good off road hacking. Doesn't include hay or straw.


----------



## kaluki (13 October 2012)

Eversley Hampshire.
huge stable ( old cattle pen) 
own paddocks, (mine shares with one other filly/mare) 2paddocks so one resting.
schooling area grass.
electric fencing (to seperate our paddocks) ours to maintain and pay for.
water to paddocks, but we supply troughs, trugs.
 own private woods to have a mini hack in (30 acreas) 
can buy in our own hay and bedding, but buy farm hay (bought in) at £50 a very large bale. 
£100. month


----------



## ds2107 (13 October 2012)

Thanks for that- it's such an upheaval moving yard but think it's the way forward. Oh, and I have a pony so doesn't eat much!


----------



## showjump123 (13 October 2012)

i pay £18 a week for stable and field and school and field with xc jumps £2 for hay and £2 for straw  so £22 a week


----------



## Irishbabygirl (13 October 2012)

£20 p/w for farm livery so not a smart yard and no facilities but my own private block of stables and my own 8 acres of amazing grazing to play with as I wish with stacks of natural shelter and amazing hacking! I'm a very happy bunny and so are my two  boys!


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 October 2012)

i pay £26 per week for stable and daily turnout in good grazing and post and rail fencing.. we can do 24/7 turnout all summer and yo prefers us to bring them in at night in winter, but if horse needed to be out she would allow.  we have heated tack room and plenty of storage for bedding and hay...no other facilities but really suits my mare and only 1 mile from home.


----------



## AmeliaVDW (13 October 2012)

Where in Devon are you OP?

Im in North Devon and have paid anything from £15 p/w for stable and grazing to currently £25 p/w for grazing, stable and school. Also get a turnout or bring in if I need it.


----------



## bracken99 (13 October 2012)

£65 a month
own tackroom
very small sand school
hay/straw not included
good turnout


----------



## Snowysadude (13 October 2012)

Around here its anywhere between £20 and £40 a week just stable, field and school and £50-60 including hay and straw. The better the facilities the more you pay though, one yard is £90 a week including hay and straw but its a competition center and has loads of extras!


----------



## ponypilotmum (13 October 2012)

£60 a month for stable and own turnout. Hay and bedding included. No school, but miles and miles of off road hacking.


----------



## Tinsel Town (14 October 2012)

45 ow assisted DIY which includes horse breakfast and dinner given if its made up, and bring in or turnout Monday to Friday. (Includes legs washed, boots changed, feet picked out and rugs changed).

Doesn't include anything else  yard facilities are very good, gorgeous 60 x 20 floodlit school, large hay barn, feed room, horse walker, large post and rail fields, American barn stables  I love it!!


----------



## Amicus (14 October 2012)

50pm for good 24/7 turnout (but not great pasture management) in a fairly stable herd, great shelter (huge old cattle barns) nice atmosphere and good hacking. Hay is extra but only needed in the very depths of winter and stabling is an extra 10pm. Shared feed and tack room.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (14 October 2012)

£25 p/w for 14'x10' brick stable, private tackroom, grazing in electric topped post and rail paddock. Large floodlit sand and rubber arena. Okay hacking.

Hay and bedding are extra, as is turnout, muckout etc.


----------



## tinytopsy (14 October 2012)

£180 per month includes stable, school, shared tack room, grazing, okay hacking 
we have to get our own hay shavings ect and do all the jobs.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 October 2012)

My DIY livery pays £100 per month for 3 horses.

For this she gets a 3 acre field (divided) with turnout guaranteed all year - normally horses are brought in for the nights only from about now through to February/spring, depending on the weather). She has her own loose-boxes and the (shared) yard has plenty of room for mounting/dismounting, farrier visits, trotting up etc. The field area she has is soley hers and I keep my horses in a separate field across the road.

She is able to have her own (grass) manege in the summer months when the field isn't too wet OR if she wants a good-sized all-weather arena there's one hireable quite cheaply within easy hacking distance. She has her own tack room plus plenty of room for hay/feed storage. Plus she parks her lorry here at no extra charge.

Livery is responsible for buying all her own bedding, hay & feed; and "doing" her own horses herself or appointing someone else to do it if she's away. So basically a strictly DIY affair - although I WILL very happily be around for the vet or farrier if she can't be, provided the horse(s) are brought in beforehand. 

Hacking is OK'ish; could be better but could be a lot worse. We're reasonably accessible to main roads for shows/travelling etc plus a good competition venue very near. 

I provide water, electricity, and undertake repairs/maintenance as needed. Livery however supplies her own electric fencing & generator (this is my yard rule: I do NOT want to be in the position of someone else's horse getting hung up in MY electric fencing!!! - i.e. f anyone's horse gets caught up in wire or whatever then I don't want to be responsible thanks so would expect the livery to take responsibility for leccy fencing their own horses). 

I also see to the hedge trimming etc. The livery's field is drained and the gateways have had stones put down to stop them mulching (which is better than where I as owner keep mine!!!).

Hope this helps.


----------



## prettypony95 (14 October 2012)

I'm in North Wales and pay £110 a month for DIY. Extra £10 for trailer parking, £20 for ad lib hay for pony, £30 for horse, £25 for straw for pony & £30 for horse. But that's optional, and haylage is £10 extra compared to straw. Lovely indoor IAE stables, 20 x 40 arena, great hacking and great turnout all year! So for horse it's £180 per month, and pony is £130 (already got his bedding of woodchip type stuff in bulk) so no need for straw!


----------



## Lissa (14 October 2012)

£17.50 a week for big stable with little storage area outside, space in tackroom, horsewalker, 24/7 turnout all year no matter what the weather in a herd in 15acre field, space to park lorry. Arena is then £2 a time or £5 for a week as many times as want. So between £70 and £90 a month depending how much use arena and minimal hay and bedding costs as he's very rarely in just through day sometimes so two bales of shavings lasted about 3months.

Yard I moved from in June was £25ish a week can't remember exact amount. Average sized stable, literally no space outside stable or in tackroom, lorry parking, no turnout at all on a night ever, limited turnout in winter and even in summer they could end up been in quite a bit if weather was bad. Turnout was in small fields in 2 or 3's on very fertilized grass so had to muzzle pony. Then also payed I think about £12ish a month for use of two arenas, lunge ring and walker, very good facilities though. Also because they were in every night had to buy hay and bedding so could be spending up to £50/£60 a month sometimes on hay, bedding about £15 a month. So around £140-£160 a month.


----------



## ds2107 (14 October 2012)

Thanks for all replies, it's really making me think about what I am paying for. . . Definitely going to look around at other options.


----------



## debsey1 (14 October 2012)

I'm also in North Devon & pay £125 PCM for 14x12 stable in American barn, loads of turn out in summer & winter, outside sand school, hacking out is mainly on v quiet country lanes & there is a few places to go for a good blast!  I do provide my own haylege & miscanthus. They charge £2 to turn out or bring in which they do for me at weekends so I can have a lie in


----------

